# PCD Here I come



## mtsuzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

After sitting in the VPC in Brunswick, Georgia for 3 weeks, I finally got an email from my CA (Jason Burger at East Bay BMW), with a delivery date. I'm still not sure what took so long, Jason thinks that some type of damage was being repaired. In any case, it looks like I will be in SC on Wednesday, June 15, 2011 for my PCD! I'm planning a 7 day road trip to bring my car back to the west coast. You would think that having traveled to many foreign countries I would have done this as an adult, but my only experience with cross country road trips was as a junior high student with my parents. Not a lot of fond memories due to my parents' impatience to get across country (one trip was from MA to WA in 3 days in a station wagon with three kids from 7 to 12. This will be a solo cross country road trip. I'm currently thinking of taking the I40 across with just a couple of 1/2 day excursions. Any ideas for these excursions would be greatly welcomed. Thanks!

Michael


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

If you're going to take I40, I believe the Grand Canyon and the Painted Desert are more or less on your way. Definitely worth a side trip.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats :thumbup: Look forward to meeting you on June 15th.

I've never made a cross country drive, but that is on my to do list. Ideally I want to do it in your situation, One-Way. I don't think I'll be able to spare the time to do it both ways until I retire (if retirement is still a possibility when I get there ).


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

mtsuzuki said:


> After sitting in the VPC in Brunswick, Georgia for 3 weeks, I finally got an email from my CA (Jason Burger at East Bay BMW), with a delivery date. I'm still not sure what took so long, Jason thinks that some type of damage was being repaired. In any case, it looks like I will be in SC on Wednesday, June 15, 2011 for my PCD! I'm planning a 7 day road trip to bring my car back to the west coast. You would think that having traveled to many foreign countries I would have done this as an adult, but my only experience with cross country road trips was as a junior high student with my parents. Not a lot of fond memories due to my parents' impatience to get across country (one trip was from MA to WA in 3 days in a station wagon with three kids from 7 to 12. This will be a solo cross country road trip. I'm currently thinking of taking the I40 across with just a couple of 1/2 day excursions. Any ideas for these excursions would be greatly welcomed. Thanks!
> 
> Michael


This is a great trip across the US! There are so many possibilities .... sometimes I like to rule things out and see what is left.

Suggest you rule out I-40 as to me that would be the most boring and least desirable. I'd go either Southern along I-10 (FL Gulf Coast, New Orleans) or North along I-70 / 80 (Colorado Rockies / Utah canyons / Yellowstone). Maybe Zig to New Orleans and Zag to Denver!:dunno:


----------



## mtsuzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

The Other Tom said:


> If you're going to take I40, I believe the Grand Canyon and the Painted Desert are more or less on your way. Definitely worth a side trip.


The Grand Canyon is definitely on my short list as I have yet to see it. I hadn't considered the Painted Desert but that is a great idea! Thanks!

Michael


----------



## mtsuzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

I-Won-Today said:


> Congrats :thumbup: Look forward to meeting you on June 15th.
> 
> I've never made a cross country drive, but that is on my to do list. Ideally I want to do it in your situation, One-Way. I don't think I'll be able to spare the time to do it both ways until I retire (if retirement is still a possibility when I get there ).


I look forward to meeting you as well. Yeah, I wish I could do a month long cross country trip, that would really be a dream trip. On the other hand, it is pretty much a dream trip to take my new BMW on a cross country road trip as well .

Michael


----------



## mtsuzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

laser said:


> This is a great trip across the US! There are so many possibilities .... sometimes I like to rule things out and see what is left.
> 
> Suggest you rule out I-40 as to me that would be the most boring and least desirable. I'd go either Southern along I-10 (FL Gulf Coast, New Orleans) or North along I-70 / 80 (Colorado Rockies / Utah canyons / Yellowstone). Maybe Zig to New Orleans and Zag to Denver!:dunno:


Thanks for the suggestions! I considered both I80 and I10 but I think they both add a day to my itinerary which limits my already limited excursions to 1 or 2 at most.

Michael


----------



## sheldonzane64 (Jul 27, 2010)

Did PCD to SF in February via Charleston, Savannah, Atlanta, Memphis, Oklahoma City, Albuquerque, Phoenix, LA, SF averaging 80-90 mph and 21-22 mpg in a 550i. Valentine One worked great for me. Trip was based mostly on local eating places. It was fun but not as much as the PCD experience. You will enjoy it.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I've gone pretty far across on I-70 (Pennsylvania through Colorado) and thought it was pretty boring. I haven't done I-40 but I think the stretches in Tennessee might be better.

There was a nice couple getting a M3 when my son and I did a PCD. They lived in San Francisco, I think, and wanted to go ocean to ocean. They went to Myrtle Beach and then started west from there. It is known for golf courses, neon lights, and strip clubs (so I am told). Charleston has history - and a beach - and is closer to the Performance Center. Hilton Head has a beach, is the furthest away from the PC, and is the classiest. Ocean to ocean makes sense to me and if you have not seen Charleston, it would be an easy drive from the PC on delivery day - get a hotel, maybe spend a few hours exploring the next morning and then take off. You could spend more time, of course. If you go through Tennessee, make sure you get some barbeque. I think it is better in Texas but the dry rub and molasses based sauces are good. That would make an interesting trip for me, to go from the best barbeque in town in each city along the way.

Jim


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

Head into western North Carolina and Tennesse. Look up "Tail of the Dragon" on-line and you'll find links to several other good driving roads well worth spending time on in the area. As for the actual trip west the Grand Canyon is definently a must see. 

I'm not a huge fan of I10 but if you go that route be prepared for severe desolation and boredom as you cross west Texas. Once you're past San Antonio there isn't much to see until you get to New Mexico. Speaking of San Antonio, you can overnight there and spend the evening on the Riverwalk. There are some great restaurants there and numerous hotels. Unfortunently, that's about it for I-10. 

If you want to do the Canyon just head north out of Scottsdale. That'll take you through Sedona and Flagstaff on the way. Sedona is a beautiful area with some really good roads. Spend a bit of time and they have off-road rentals. At the Grand Canyon stay at the Bright Angel Lodge right on the rim. You absolutely need to take a Canyon flight, it's amazing.

Las Vegas is an obvious stop along the way and from there I'd cut due West and take the PCH back to San Mateo. Of course I'm sure you've got your own idea of where to drive in California.

Personally, I've done the southern routes so many times I'd try something new and probably use I-70 through the Rockies to Salt Lake City.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

If you go I-70 be prepared for the tumble weeds in western Kansas and eastern Colorado. They can be taller than your car (even a SUV). They might scratch your paint but there isn't enough to them to do any more damage than that. I never hit a big one but relatives that make that run a lot more used to come into the kids grandpartents house with pieces stuck in the radiator of their minivan sometimes. Mostly that stretch of road is just b...o...r...i...n...g. 

Jim


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Check out my earlier thread where I had many good input: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=534507

I'm in the Los Angeles area so your direct route would be more through the mid latitude of the country than mine. I took my time and did it in 16 days 

If your route doesn't take you toward TN and the Tail of The Dragon you can substitute it with Hwy 276 through Brevard to the Blue Ridge Parkway for some nice hairpin turns and then great views of the Smoky Mountains. It's a beautiful drive and starts right outside of the PC.

Do visit Biltmore Mansion in Asheville, NC just North of Spartanburg. It's very unique and you can knock it out in 1/2 day. Much more impressive than Hearst Castle. Instead of taking the freeway, you can take the scenic 276/Blue Ridge Parkway mentioned above. Buy your ticket 7 days in advance on Biltmore's website and you'll save $15. You can also save a few bucks more buying from the local AAA office but beware of the business hours if you want to visit first thing in the morning.

I took the more Southern route: SC, NC, Charleston, Savannah, Orlando, Tallahassee, New Orleans, Houston, San Antonio, Carlsbad Caverns NM, Tucson, Phoenix, L.A. This came out to be 3850 miles and crossed 10 states.

Your direct route would be through WY, CO and UT. You'll have some beautiful drives through the plains of WY and mountains of CO but most destinations along the way are of the nature type and take time to enjoy.

Do take into consideration of the Tornado season right now in the Tornado Alley. It was in full swing when I started my trip and it was nerve racking to hear about these tornadoes everyday of my trip. Luckily I listened to the good folks on this board and passed on Birmingham and Memphis which were hit hard during my trip. Do look into where you'll cross the Mississippi just to make sure the area is not still flooded and the roads are open. The Mississippi flood crested at New Orleans on the day I left the city! Those mid-America weather issues didn't initially register on my radar since I'm from SoCal. It would be a good idea to take a NOAA weather radio with you that can broadcast emergency warnings.

You'll have a great time. I saw a lot and learned a lot on my trip. Many places are pretty different from CA.


----------



## mtsuzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. I am now in Greenville waiting to do my PCD tomorrow. I still haven't quite decided my route, but I do like the idea of doing the 276 directly out of the Performance Center tomorrow.

Michael


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL, you're spontaneous! Good luck and have a great road trip. Come back and tell us about it!


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Mace14 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of I10 but if you go that route be prepared for severe desolation and boredom as you cross west Texas. Once you're past San Antonio there isn't much to see until you get to New Mexico.


I would have to agree with that. From that stretch to L.A. I was doing multiple 400+ mile days and it was a butt-numbing experience. I guess it got a little exciting driving thru El Paso as you can literally peer into the infamously violent Mexico city of Juarez, or gawk at the border fence paralleling the Rio Grande River.

The great thing about that Texas stretch is that it has the highest speed limit at 80. Helps!

However, Carlsbad Caverns in NM that's Northwest of San Antonio is a not to be missed gem although it's a bit out of the beaten path.

Did spend a night in Tucson and it's a nice resort town and has the Saguaro National Park which is conducive to a driving tour. I couldn't bring myself to stay in Phoenix as it looked too much like Orange County back home but about 30 degrees hotter. Took a circle around town and drove straight home.


----------



## mtsuzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

ahimanic said:


> LOL, you're spontaneous! Good luck and have a great road trip. Come back and tell us about it!


Yeah, since I am traveling solo, this is one of the few trips when I have that luxury. Any other time, it would have to be planned out a bit more as I would have my, currently, 5 year old daughter along with me.

Michael


----------



## RxCritical (May 27, 2011)

Good to meet you today at the PCD. I was with my daughter picking up a X3. I hope you did not hit the hail storm on the way west like I did. Have a save trip home!
Paul


----------



## mtsuzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

RxCritical said:


> Good to meet you today at the PCD. I was with my daughter picking up a X3. I hope you did not hit the hail storm on the way west like I did. Have a save trip home!
> Paul


It was great meeting you as well. I had a great time yesterday both during the PCD and during the first leg of my trip home. It looks like I hit the same thunderstorm as you did. It was coming down so hard that most people just pulled over to the side of the road and waited it out. I'm about 110 miles outside of Memphis now and I'm going to try to make Oklahoma City by this evening. I hope your trip back home is also going well. I'll have a more detailed post with pictures when I get to a place where I have better wireless access.

Michael


----------

